# Hi Folks!



## SacM3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just signed up for this board, usually hang out a roadfly..... I've been the proud owner of 2002 M3 Cab for about 3 weeks now and love it. Hope to hear from other M owners here, the format on this board is a lot more conducive to ongoing discussion than roadfly's is......:thumb:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Hiya Sac! Welcome! Not a M3 owner, but got its younger sister  (shooting for 2005 M3 or 6 Series if/when available)


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Welcome! :thumb:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Greetings, Sac!

How about some pics for us non-M owners to drool over?


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

*Picture*

My M3 (Topaz/Gray) in my driveway in N Texas. Had to use a compressed version. Original pic to large for BFest


----------



## BG in NJ (Mar 1, 2002)

I also followed the roadfly board and just signed up for this board.
Also agree that this format is easier to follow.
I'm picking up my 02 M3 cab. this Thurs. at the Perf. Center.


----------



## Lando (Mar 1, 2002)

*Nice to see other Roadfly Members here*

I apprecaite having roadfly available and the admins have done a good job, but the servers are slow and the software is old. I hope acticity on this board picks up. Thanks to these admins for setting up a new forum.










2001 JB/Black M3 (April 2001 Delivery)

(Yes, I know I need a new digital camera):thumb:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Let's see some pics of that M3 cab. Welcome!


----------



## SacM3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll try to get some pics up by next weekend, it's supposed to rain over the next few days so she'll be sitting in the garage most of the wee......


----------



## tiggs (Apr 3, 2002)

*HEy me too!*

I just logged on to the board after being at Roadfly for over a year. Different format but looks like a great forum!

Happy Driving!!


----------



## hotbimmer (Apr 2, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase SacM3.

I think you might be one of only a handful in that area to own a cab.

I lived in the Natomas area for awhile and have yet to see one.


----------



## SacM3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I actually saw a black cab in Elk Grove yesterday..... too bad I was in my pickup and couldnt get his attention..........


----------



## .Gravedgr. (Apr 16, 2002)

BG in NJ said:


> *I also followed the roadfly board and just signed up for this board. Also agree that this format is easier to follow.
> I'm picking up my 02 M3 cab. this Thurs. at the Perf. Center. *


Congratulations! I'm getting mine from the Performance Center sometime in May/June - let us know how your experience was!

BTW - I'm new here as well, although I've been on dtmpower.net and e46fanatics.com for a short while.


----------

